# Chromecast and TiVo - Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I've never been able to cast the TiVo screen from my Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 or my Samsung Galaxy S6, both with KitKat 4.4.2 i could get sound but no watchable video. 

No longer a problem the new Galaxy S6 Edge can indeed cast the TiVo Stream video and audio very well I might add.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting. That has a new top of the line chip.

http://recode.net/2015/04/14/galaxy-s6-edge-is-samsungss-most-expensive-phone-yet-to-build/

14nm, 8core, Samsung- "Exynos 7 Octa"


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

How do you chromecast your tivo? I am intrigued, now that I bought a mini for all my TVs...


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I read that as requiring: a Tivo DVR -> Tivo Stream -> Tivo App on Android Phone -> screencast to a Chromecast (on a HDMI TV).


----------



## swak (Apr 8, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> I've never been able to cast the TiVo screen from my Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 or my Samsung Galaxy S6, both with KitKat 4.4.2 i could get sound but no watchable video.
> 
> No longer a problem the new Galaxy S6 Edge can indeed cast the TiVo Stream video and audio very well I might add.


I tried it last night with my S5 and it worked.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

swak said:


> I tried it last night with my S5 and it worked.


Does your S5 have Lollipop or KitKat? My S4 and Galaxy Tab 3 which didn't work has KitKat. I'm wondering if that is the breakthrough. My S6 Edge has Lollipop 5.02


----------



## swak (Apr 8, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Does your S5 have Lollipop or KitKat? My S4 and Galaxy Tab 3 which didn't work has KitKat. I'm wondering if that is the breakthrough. My S6 Edge has Lollipop 5.02


My S5 has Lollipop 5.0


----------

